# Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm



## Buxte (13. April 2010)

Hey Jungs,

ich war heute mal los und wollte Barsche jagen, normalerweise fange ich mit pose und wurm zig davon.
Also wollte ich mal Drop-shot und Tauwurm los.
Habe den Wurm mittig zweimal über den Haken gezogen und sah auch echt gut aus, wie der Wurm gespielt hat.
Nur habe alle sonst fängigen Spots abgegrasst, aber kein Barsch ......?
Dafür hatte ich ein und denselben, oder zwei verschiedene Hechte dran.
Durch meine Polibrille konnte ich schon sehen das es ein Hecht war und ich verzichtete auf ein Anschlag, so das sich der Hecht schnell lößte.
Ich ging etwas weiter und wieder ein Hecht, oder der selbe?
Auffallend war das kein Stück Wurm abgebissen wurde, reiner verteidigungsinstinkt?

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit Drop-shot und Wurm, welche Würmer nutzt ihr und wie hakt ihr sie???

Gruß Dominic


----------



## c.peschke (13. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm*

Hey,
also beim DropShot halbiere ich den Tauwurm und dann wird er einfach auf den Haken gezogen... Wichtig ist es halt das du den Wurm wirklich nur vorsichtig "Tanzen" lässt. Habe damit schon gut Barsche gefangen. Einfach noch ein wenig ausprobieren.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm*

Also ich angele nur mit Tauwurm mit Drop Shot finde es einfach nur genial mit gummi fange ich nixs aber egal!! ich mache es so das ich nach dem auswurf den Bugel gleich beim wasser aufprall und lasse die Montage zum grund sinken und dreh 2-3 umdrehung und mache eine kleine pause 1-10sek kommt immer drauf an wie kalt das wasser ist und das klappt bei mir einwand frei

War Sonntag Dienstag Donnerstag los habe schöne barsche in der Elbe gefangen es hat so auch schon auf Brassen,Bachforelle,Zander und Forelle geklappt klappt auch super im meer auf dorsch hat mir ein kollege gesagt habe es nie ausprobiert !!!

Wird aber noch nach geholt !!

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## René F (15. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm*

Hallo,
welchen Haken (Typ/Größe) verwendet ihr beim Drop Shot angen mit Tauwurm?


----------



## Buxte (15. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm*

Darf aufjedenfall nicht zu klein sein und kein wipe gap haken.

@Carpfreak dann probier mal kleine V-tails als gummifisch. Da gehen die Barsche drauf ab.


----------



## Anglerjugend (16. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm*

Warum gehen keine Wide Gap Haken?


----------



## Bassey (16. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm*

Ich denke mal, dass die Hebelwirkung beim Anschlag eher suboptimal ist und diese Haken eig. nur dazu dienen um die Gummiköder perfekt anbieten zu können...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm*

Stellt sich noch die Frage, ob man den Haken direkt einbinden oder ihn vielleicht am kurzen Seitenarm anbringen sollte. Ich habe bisher bei meinen Tauwurmaktionen immer die Alternative 2 bevorzugt. Die Montage scheint mir etwas sensibler zu sein und dem manchmal doch recht plump daherkommenden Wurmstück etwas mehr Leben einhauchen zu können.


----------



## Slotti (16. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm*

Ich fische zurzeit nur mit Drop Shot und Tauwurm auf Barsch , funktioniert wirklich gut muß ich sagen.

Ich nutze einen 1/0er Offset Haken auf den ich den Wurm zur Hälfte aufziehe, der ist dann schon gut zusammengeschoben, den Rest vom Tauwurm (ca 5-7cm) lasse ich überstehen. Den Tauwurm fixiere ich zusätzlich noch mit einem kleinen Stück Silikonschlauch damit er auf dem Haken nicht verrutscht.

Das ganze fängt definitiv Fische, klar gibt es auchmal den ein oder anderen Fehlbiss und halbierte Tauwürmer , ich denke das ist aber normal.


----------



## Buxte (16. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm*

Und wenn der Wurm 7cm noch lang ist, besteht die Gefahr das er schneller abreisst.
Deshalb würde ich kein Wipe Gap benutzen, da er keinen geraden Schenkel besitzt.
Wenn ich den Wurm mittig aufziehe, habe ich mir Bisse, aber auch mehr Fehlbisse


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm*

Ich fische mit dem Gamakatsu Worm39 in 2, 4 und 6 


Gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## Buxte (17. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm*

Ich nehme so einen: http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/images/product_images/original_images/146676001.jpg


----------



## Anglerjugend (17. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm*

Sooo, ich habe letzens das Dropshoten mit Tauwurm ausprobiert und ich muss sagen, ich habe sehr viele Hänger mit dem Blei bekommen ... #q. Aber es war auch eine recht starke Strömung was daran schulg gewesen sein kann, oder mache ich etwas falsch? Habe mit 20 gramm Blei gefischt und als Haken hatte ich einen 1/0er. Habe den Tauwurm zerteilt und beide Stücke geködert. Hatte keinen Biss aber ich muss dazu sagen habe es sehr schnell sein lassen nach so vielen Hängern auf so kurze Zeit.

Also mach ich etwas falsch oder war es dann doch die Strömung die bei uns immernoch recht groß ist?!#c


----------



## Buxte (17. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm*

Was hast du denn für ein Gewässer?
ich benutze höchstens 10g, das reicht bei mir völlig.

Ich benutzte Drop-Shot meistens ehe nur um mir bekannte Spots gezielt abzufischen!


----------



## Anglerjugend (17. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm*

Ich befische den Altneckar... gute Spots für Droptshot sind ja in der Nähe von Gebüschen oder an einem Bootsanlegeplatz oder?
Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es an anderen Stellen besser klappt ;-)
Der Boden ist sehr steinig und zwar mit sehr großen Steinen aufgeschüttet.
Wie ist die Bodenbeschaffenheit dort wo du dropshotest?


----------



## Buxte (17. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Ich befische den Altneckar... gute Spots für Droptshot sind ja in der Nähe von Gebüschen oder an einem Bootsanlegeplatz oder?
> Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es an anderen Stellen besser klappt ;-)



Gute Spots für Drop-shot sind halt die wo du weißt das Fisch da steht.
Bei mir persönlich sind es halt Gebüsche, überstehende Bäume oder einfach mal am Ufer entlang.


----------



## Räuberkalle (20. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm*

Hallo,
gegen Steinschüttungen ist kein Gras gewachsen. Da bleibst du so gut wie mit allem hängen, was den Boden berührt.Erst recht, wenn du auch noch eine stramme Strömung hast. Du bist gezwungen schwerere Gewichte zu verwenden und die finden garantiert irgendein Loch zwischen den Steinen. Einzige Variante, wenn´s denn unbedingt DS sein soll wäre ein recht schweres Tiroler Hölzl als Gewicht, DS-Haken wie gewohnt.Das Hölzl hängt sich nicht so schnell zwischen die Steine, wird ja auch in steinigen Gebirgsflüssen zum Forellen-Spürangeln benutzt.
Grüße


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm*

So war Montag mal los leider keine Barsch aber dafür 3 schöne Brassen machen auch spass beim Drop Shotten aber Barsche wären besser gewesen aber egal ich fische mit 13-16g in einen hafen von der Elbe dort habe ich die ca. ersten 4-5m eine Steinpackung dann ist es ehr sandig aber bei einer bei steine würde ich mit normalen Dropshotbleien fischen oder mit einpaar Schrotblei nehmen !!

Gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------

